# Rabies vaccine question for WA State residents



## tigress (Feb 6, 2008)

I've tried looking it up on the internet and so far haven't found anything useful.

Anyways, in Washington, the first rabies shot is good for a year, then each following rabies is good for three years... 

My question is I was told if you let a booster expire, that the next rabies is only considered good for 1 year by Washington law and you have to start all over again.

Anyone able to tell me if this is true or not? I'm just really curious about this as the vet this person got their info from I could see it being their policy but it being mistaken by this person as a washington law thing. But maybe I'm wrong?


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

I haven't heard of that law... but I've never let my Rabies certificate expire. It doesn't make sense to have such a policy, really, since the 3-year vaccines are actually exactly the same as the 1-year version, they just have different labels. =P 

I don't think it's the actual state law, I couldn't find it anywhere on my county's public health website. To be absolutely positive, I'd call the number on that page and ask.


----------



## pamperedpups (Dec 7, 2006)

I also don't think that's a law here.


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

I've heard of that before from a breeder in texas. Not sure if it's a state, county, or city law. I would call around to different vets in the area and see what they say. If they all say that's the way it is, then you'll have your answer.


----------



## whitney_gorman (Sep 19, 2012)

I work in a vet clinic in Longview/Kelso Washington and I get clients that think it is just the veterinarians making things up just to make more money when realistically there are a lot of rules as a clinic, let alone veterinarians, that we must follow. So I love to give my clients copies of this paper work explaining the rules/laws of Washington state guidelines for rabies vaccines.

The rule,*WAC 246-100-197
, says*an owner of a dog, cat, or ferret shall have it vaccinated against rabies and revaccinated following veterinary and vaccine manufacturer instructions.

According to the vaccine manufacturer the first initial vaccine is good for a year and the booster can not exceed past 30 days of the expiration (even by a day since it is not proven after that to hold a significant antibodies to protect the animal against the virus). If the booster is given anytime (providing that you have to wait atleast two weeks from the initial vaccine so as to not compromise the pets immune system) before the expiration date, plus the 30 days following, the vaccine can then be recognised as being good for three years. It will continue to be recognised as good for three years as long as the booster is done within the expiration plus the 30 days following (no more than the 30 days)

So technically yes it is a law, hope this helped


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

This is a 3-year-old thread . But if that's currently the law it's still useful info, thank you.

Apparently the law is the same in Iowa. They even put it on the rabies vaccine reminder cards.


----------

